
The LeanLaunch Pad at Stanford class 2 - harscoat
http://steveblank.com/2011/03/15/the-leanlaunch-pad-at-stanford-class-2-business-model-hypotheses/
======
zachallaun
This class seems to provide an interesting contrast to the YC model of
mentorship, where the former centers on knowing what to build and the latter
centers on knowing how to build it.

Of course, this is just the impression I've gathered. I'd be interested to
know exactly how much emphasis YC puts on similar principles (read: Customer
Dev). And if such emphasis is lacking, why?

